# PCOS=late period. Does that mean delay with first jabs?



## Sheena3 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm just about to start my first IVF cycle and have my prescription of  buserelin ready. The nurse who sorted out all my dates thought that I  would be on day 1 today but all the signs my body sends tells me I  won't have my period for another few days at least. Do I still start my  injections on the same day? The nurse didn't seem too worried that my  periods are irregular when she was sorting out dates for baseline scan.  Advice would be gratefully received


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Sheena, I think you should start injections relating to when period comes rather than on the day that you worked out initially but best to check with clinic, I'd give them a call today. Don't worry about the baseline, the key thing is that you need to have a bleed before that as they want to check lining is thin. They expect you to have a bleed about a week after starting the injections. Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi sheena

call the clinic and speak with the nurses.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Sheena. I also have PCOS and very irregular cycles. When I started this cycle of ICSI my period was a day later than expected and so the day I started the buserelin was put back a day. i would deffinately ring the clinic rather than try to guess for yourself.  Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I also have pcos and I had to take the pill for this cycle and started injecting at day 21 of the pill even though I took another week of pill as well as suprecur.I then bled after about 4 days of stopping the pill.hope u got some answers if u have rung the clinic


----------

